# What weight should i get ???????



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I need some kit for home i weight 100kg and lift 50kg dumbells so that 200kg with room to progress im after one that supports 300kg also need to incline and fold. I found the body solid bench that does all this

http://bodysolid.co.uk/asp/prodtype.asp?prodtype=592&ph=&keywords=&recor=&SearchFor=&PT_ID=0

Just wanted to know if you guys know any other decent benches that is gonna support the serious traininer and good weight none of this cheap crap. There is also the iron master super bench all the yanks go on about but there is only one supplier in the uk and its £250.00 the body solid is only £200.00. The iron master supports a 1000lbd flat and 600lbs incline and you can get loads of attachments Do you guys know any other good benchys


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quite a claim for 1000lb on the flat. If it does,then it sounds a good bench.

Does it decline?

I am unsure about them dumbell attachments though.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Quite a claim for 1000lb on the flat. If it does,then it sounds a good bench.
> 
> Does it decline?
> 
> I am unsure about them dumbell attachments though.


Take it you have seen the iron matser then. Think im gonna go with the body solid at £200. They say it will support up to 300kg and that will be them being safe. I only use dumbells not barbell on chest and its not like ill ever lift 2X 100kg dumbells lol i average 2X 50kgs sts of 6.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If you getting serious and need a strong bench check out these places

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/pro-gym-equipment/benches/cat_39.html

and

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/category/glzo/Olympic_Benches.html1

Watson are cool cos they will fabricate you one to meet your needs, it costs but if you think you gonna be say paying £30 a month gym fees and travel to and from for next 15 years as a keen trainer over time a power cage and incline decline bench can cover a lot of miles and pounds of muscle gain.

Body solid stuff is great for the dosh, and if you know how to recover when the foam tears you can have a very good bench for not a lot of dosh.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> If you getting serious and need a strong bench check out these places
> 
> http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/pro-gym-equipment/benches/cat_39.html
> 
> ...


i want a decent bench but in the current climate i cant afford of have the space for a big £500+ one which is why im looking towards the body solid it folds up and supports 300kg. Do you not reccomend them then mate


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Years ago I had a body solid flat incline one, it said it was for light commercial use, I think its max load was 1000lb say 500kg. Was very sturdy had to repace the foam and vynyl cover after a year cos it split.

If you live in a bigger city dont be afraid to contact local welders cos they can make bespoke pieces for a lot less than buying a "commercial bench", if you can use cad and attach the block board n foam, and vynyl yourself you can cut a few hundred quid off the price of equiping a home gym. I mean years ago I built me own squat stands out of timber for £40 but they held over 300kg for a weekend as a safety test lol.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Years ago I had a body solid flat incline one, it said it was for light commercial use, I think its max load was 1000lb say 500kg. Was very sturdy had to repace the foam and vynyl cover after a year cos it split.
> 
> If you live in a bigger city dont be afraid to contact local welders cos they can make bespoke pieces for a lot less than buying a "commercial bench", if you can use cad and attach the block board n foam, and vynyl yourself you can cut a few hundred quid off the price of equiping a home gym. I mean years ago I built me own squat stands out of timber for £40 but they held over 300kg for a weekend as a safety test lol.


yes was thinking of making my own squat rack in future but think the body solid is the way forward 300kg if im only using dumbells is the way forward cheers for the advice mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DS1,if you want to see some home gym stuff for idea's i am in the NW of Leicestershire.

I have......

Power rack...attachment for heavy dips.

2x benches...one has leg curl/extension and preacher attachment.

100kg lat pull down.

100kg low row.

Oly dumbells which i have had up to 70kg per dumbell(i use 'dumbell hooks'....use google)

Various woody bands.

Various chains(strength training).

This is all contained within a single garage although i would guess that for a simple power rack/cage set up,you would only really need about 6 x 10ft area.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> DS1,if you want to see some home gym stuff for idea's i am in the NW of Leicestershire.
> 
> I have......
> 
> ...


Not in leicester area any more mate live in leeds. In the process of getting new place with the misses and baby. Only gonna be a 2 bed so space is a problem. Just quit my gym had enough of the idiots, crap music so getting set up for home.


----------

